# Plagueclaw Catapult conversion



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

hey guys, I got a few lord of the rings models a while ago and I had no idea what to do with them for a while, but after sorting though them again I had an idea on what I could do with the catapult parts, I decided to make a plague catapult, take a look at my work, C and C welcome
























sorry for the low quality pictures.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Doesn't look real skaveny to me . How about adding some Skaven symbols too it.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I recommend strategically redeploying pointy gubbins for maximum skavenness as Ravion said.


----------

